# IBS and eating disorders



## Kirballsorts

i was I've had to deal with IBS since I was 7 years old,and I have to say, I really think it affects your attitude to food. I mean im 18 years old, and having to worry about whether im going to have an attack is horrible, and its stopped me from eating, or caused me to take tablets to stop diarrhoea when there has been no sign of an attack. Its horrible, because I know that IBS has trigger foods and drinks, but I have found it really hard to identify mine. It seems that one day a certain food will caus an attack, and another im fine if I have it. It also seems that new foods are sometimes causing attacks, such as chocolate. I used to be able to eat a small amount of chocolate, or have a hot chocolate or chocolate frappuchino and I would be fine. Recently I have noticed that more often than not chocolate is almost guaranteed to caus an attack, even if ive not eaten anything. its really horrible trying to remember that I cant have chocolate and ive often ended up buying a milkshake and being like "oh no..."But anyway ive gone a little off topic, what I meant to say was, if food causes such a bad reaction, isnt it natural to not want to eat. I mean, if im going out or anything, I always feel hesitant to eat, and I feel like, its resulted in bad eating for me. I mean, I wont eat, most days until dinner. I just dont want to risk it. And I know this is gonna sound like an advertisement, but it is an actual diet called the warrior diet, and although I don't follow it exactly as the author says (your supposed to snack on fruit and veggies during the day), it has stopped me from worrying so much during the day, and has reduced the number of attacks. I feel a bit more in control knowing that eating this way, I will only have an attack at night or early morning. But I guess, what im trying to say, is has anyone else noticed that they have a bad attitude towards food? I mean im so paranoid about eating but I figure its natural because I have lived with IBS for over 11 years nowanyway, answers appreciated


----------



## allison87

Kirballsorts said:


> i was I've had to deal with IBS since I was 7 years old,and I have to say, I really think it affects your attitude to food. I mean im 18 years old, and having to worry about whether im going to have an attack is horrible, and its stopped me from eating, or caused me to take tablets to stop diarrhoea when there has been no sign of an attack. Its horrible, because I know that IBS has trigger foods and drinks, but I have found it really hard to identify mine. It seems that one day a certain food will caus an attack, and another im fine if I have it. It also seems that new foods are sometimes causing attacks, such as chocolate. I used to be able to eat a small amount of chocolate, or have a hot chocolate or chocolate frappuchino and I would be fine. Recently I have noticed that more often than not chocolate is almost guaranteed to caus an attack, even if ive not eaten anything. its really horrible trying to remember that I cant have chocolate and ive often ended up buying a milkshake and being like "oh no..."But anyway ive gone a little off topic, what I meant to say was, if food causes such a bad reaction, isnt it natural to not want to eat. I mean, if im going out or anything, I always feel hesitant to eat, and I feel like, its resulted in bad eating for me. I mean, I wont eat, most days until dinner. I just dont want to risk it. And I know this is gonna sound like an advertisement, but it is an actual diet called the warrior diet, and although I don't follow it exactly as the author says (your supposed to snack on fruit and veggies during the day), it has stopped me from worrying so much during the day, and has reduced the number of attacks. I feel a bit more in control knowing that eating this way, I will only have an attack at night or early morning. But I guess, what im trying to say, is has anyone else noticed that they have a bad attitude towards food? I mean im so paranoid about eating but I figure its natural because I have lived with IBS for over 11 years nowanyway, answers appreciated


yes, definitely.I've had IBS-D for 7 years now, and I've been EDNOS for three years. there are just so many reasons for why my IBS and related conditions contribute to the eating disorder.-there have been several months in these three years when I was eating normally, and not counting calories and what not...I would have 10+ bathroom trips in a day. felt like everything was going straight through me. it was just ridiculous. -when I cut out suspected trigger foods, I don't ever bring them back. I was a vegetarian when I was diagnosed with IBS, but I had been since early elementary school (and diagnosis was in the beginning of my senior year of high school). I then went vegan. then I went vegan & gluten-free. finally I went _raw_ vegan and gluten-free. I then cut out the raw vegan sweets: dates, dried figs, agave, etc. our digestive systems are so darn sensitive to foods that it's hard to really *like* food, as a category, I have found. they can't find anything physically wrong with my intestines, but my sensitivity to food is just off the charts.-as the ED has gotten worse recently, I've cut down a lot on calories. this has greatly decreased my diarrhea. it's terrible-but when I've been living with so many bowel movements per day for so long, finally seeing "relief" from it is a motivator. and so I eat less.-part of my IBS treatments have been antidepressants. TCAs and SSRIs made me gain weight like crazy. I was actually put on these both for my IBS and my ED. I shot up way past my normal adult weight, to the point where I was flirting with _overweight_ for the first time in my life. these antidepressants only did one thing: give me an insatiable appetite. gaining that much weight though made me feel SO much worse about my body. I needed to lose again.-what also contributed to that rapid weight gain were other conditions. for several months I was profoundly exhausted and in pain. I was in bed a lot, but still had an appetite. I was diagnosed with Fibromyalgia and Chronic Fatigue. I felt lazy and fat as anything. I _really_ needed weight loss.-my most recent diagnosis is Interstitial Cystitis. there's a special IC diet and it's confusing to me. it would mean cutting out more foods than I already have...-of course I'm on medications for all four of these conditions. they are still hard to manage, and I often don't feel well, making me want food even less. sometimes the medicines themselves make me feel sick.it's...terrible to have an ED on top of all we go through with IBS, but it doesn't surprise me for these reasons. it's another way in which my body isn't functioning right, and while it may seem easier to get over than IBS, FMS, CFS, and IC to some people, it isn't easy at all. sometimes it's the hardest one.


----------



## tanger32au

I have much the same problems, I have had to cut down on a lot of things I like and reduce what I eat quite a bit. My trigger foods keep changing too


----------



## chicken-licken

I was starting to think I was the only one with these problems!!!I've been severely underweight twice, last time was over 2 years ago, but with all this IBS I'm really struggling to keep the weight on. I'm still being monitored for weight etc, so getting a bit worried about it! How am I supposed to eat enough when I frequently feel sick and am on the loo??? Was wondering if any of you have any ideas, I've got high-calorie drinks from the GP buts they're only just getting me by.I also notice that it flares up when I have to travel or do something important at work, and where I work this can be quite often! Tanger, I agree with you, there is no one group of foods which set me off. I cut out dairy years ago and it helped for a while, but I dont know why i still do it as things are still pretty bad! Just scared of trying it and making it all worse again!!!Sorry for the rant, its just getting to me at the moment, got a few things coming up I just want to enjoy and not have to worry about all of this!!!


----------



## kirsty87

chicken-licken said:


> I was starting to think I was the only one with these problems!!!I've been severely underweight twice, last time was over 2 years ago, but with all this IBS I'm really struggling to keep the weight on. I'm still being monitored for weight etc, so getting a bit worried about it! How am I supposed to eat enough when I frequently feel sick and am on the loo??? Was wondering if any of you have any ideas, I've got high-calorie drinks from the GP buts they're only just getting me by.I also notice that it flares up when I have to travel or do something important at work, and where I work this can be quite often! Tanger, I agree with you, there is no one group of foods which set me off. I cut out dairy years ago and it helped for a while, but I dont know why i still do it as things are still pretty bad! Just scared of trying it and making it all worse again!!!Sorry for the rant, its just getting to me at the moment, got a few things coming up I just want to enjoy and not have to worry about all of this!!!


Hi I have been refered to see a dietican because of my weight. I recently lost some weight and i don't know if its beacause i'm trying hard to not eat things that makes my stomach worse or what. I went to see the dietican today and have to have more diary products and protein to put more weight on, the doctor I was seeing told me to not to mix carbs and protein and at this point I lost some weight but felt not as much pain when eating this, but now the dietican has said to stop doing that and can mix the protein and carbs again, but don't know what to do now cos I want to put weight on and eating properly but i know i can't just eat those foods that makes me in pain and don't know what to do anymore? Has anyone else being to see a dietican and how have u found it, does it help?Kirsty


----------



## Boat

I do strongly believe there is a link between my IBS and what I believe personally is a rapidly developing ED. I should make you aware that I have always felt uncomfortably with my body and my diet has never been normal but I find it easier to simply not eat with my IBS. I also don't eat until around 8-9 (sometimes as late as midnight) most days and it's mainly due to the fact I'm at university and I work most days too... I'm busy and I don't want to deal with how awful eating makes my stomach feel.. But now I feel like my diet is worse than ever.. I'm seeing my doctor Monday.. I had the intention of talking about this but I have no idea how to bring it up. I am not underweight, I am a normal weight but Incan fluctuate 20lbs or more quickly and often.. Any advice on how to talk about this?


----------



## chicken-licken

Hi all,Kirsty - I had to see a ED specialist who helped me a bit with my diet, but I found it was mostly trial and error! The thing that helped me the most was eating often, which meant I could eat a bit less at each sitting which was kinder on my tummy!!! Eg, breakfast, mid morning snack, lunch, afternoon snack, tea, evening snack. And I fitted in (at my worst) two high calorie drinks aswell! (I got fortijuce as I couldnt have the milk ones, not the nicest things ever, but needs must and all that!!!). Though I would recommend seeing one, even just for one session to get some ideas! Boat - I'm guessing you have gone to see your doc now, how did it go? If you dont get the answers you want the first time, keep trying with another doctor. A few of them kept telling me its all in my head, even though I kept saying it wasnt! Of course that is true to an extent - it flares up badly when I am nervous, usually about going out somewhere or having to spend more than 20 mins in a car!Let me know how you are both getting on,Chicken


----------



## Peppermint15

I know exactly how all of you feel! It's so hard to see food the same way most people do with IBS.I too have been seeing a nutritionist to help get my underweight self back to normal. My therapist has told me that though IBS can lead to eating disorders, it's also perfectly natural to feel badly about something that makes you feel sick. It's just making sure that this thought pattern doesn't lead to completely avoiding all foods that's tricky! Both my nutritionist and therapist have recommended small meals more often, high in protein (dairy free protein shakes, though not tasty, are the easiest to digest), and with lots of water - or better yet, an electrolyte-rich drink. Remember to take a multivitamin if you can! Every little bit of nutrition helps us.Also - Don't feel bad about difficulty finding trigger foods either. I've tried every kind of elimination diet out there and kept a diary and have never found a set list of foods to avoid that completely eliminates the symptoms. The problem is, unfortunately, with our bodies' functionality and not with the individual foods. My therapist makes a point of reminding me that there is no "cure" for IBS right now, but we can still reduce the symptoms to a point of tolerability.Good luck to you all and best wishes =)


----------



## lem86

I agree here sometimes i think I'm boarderling on a eating disorder as i have such a bad relationship with food i can go for days eating nothing or very little i know this isn't the way to go but it's a safety behaviour that helps me from bring a total recluse.


----------



## Boat

Hello,My doctor was mildly unhelpful to be honest.. He refered me to my schools counselling team which I'm waiting for some sessions with. I had a duty session which I found helpful but I don't feel like my eating is under control or that they will know much about how to help that, Im sure I will find some comfort talking to them though.It's sad that so many of us feel like this is a problem, I think it's a serious danger to be honest, I have always has personal battles with food but more so since my IBS diagnosis. Xx


----------



## chicken-licken

Hey Boat,Keep at the sessions, they will be hard at first but will get easier in time! Let us know how you are getting on.x


----------



## leeniepie

hi all, just wanted to add to this thread.i have had an odd relationship with food since i was a kid. i developed annorexia at 18. my stomach issues started 2 years later. its common that people that have ED's actually get IBS because they have mucked up their digestion and their body forgets how to function. its even been documented for people that have long suffered from annorexia to actually become unable to tollerate food at all, and have to be tube fed for the rest of their lives.please dont let your IBS lead to an ED. the ED is far worse, and will do you far more long term damage.if you go all day and not eat, you will have more flare ups when you do eat, as you will be more likely to overload your stomach, and eventually it will take less and less to cause that overload, untill you find that eating anything at all causes symptoms. eventuall even drinking water will cause issues. its not a nice place to be, trust me.stick to plain foods that are gentle on the system, and if you still get diarhoea, take immodium.i know it is really hard but relaxation helps too. this year i was on holiday and ate loads of stuff that would normally trigger me, and i was ok! i only got bad when i started stressing coz my mum got sick and i was scared stiff i would get it too.hugs to all x


----------



## miss sick

I know how you feel. I suffered from an ED (anorexia and bulimia) about 4 years ago, and really struggled getting better. Prior to that, for most of my life, I had issues with binge eating, and would eat immense amounts at night and then starve myself all day to make up for it.Just before I developed IBS I was on track finally, seeing a personal trainer and really working on my diet.Now I'm back to being terrified to eat all day, and some nights not even wanting to eat dinner because I know it will make me sick. Other days just being so depressed I say f*** it, and eat lots of #### and then regret it for days. I feel so unhealthy all the time.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Unfortunately with IBS the starving until you can't take it pretty much ensures a lot of IBS symptoms when you finally do eat.If you can make yourself eat 4-6 small meals a day every 3 hours or so you should have a lot fewer symptoms than the starve all day then eat a big dinner routine.The colon does get active after eating, but larger meals after a period of starvation cause a lot more activity than eating small meals regularly does.


----------



## loudmouthrjw

Mine was the same kind of thing .. my doctor said my struggles with an ED could have caused my IBS...I just figured it was my punishment for doing that to my body.









leeniepie said:


> hi all, just wanted to add to this thread.i have had an odd relationship with food since i was a kid. i developed annorexia at 18. my stomach issues started 2 years later. its common that people that have ED's actually get IBS because they have mucked up their digestion and their body forgets how to function. its even been documented for people that have long suffered from annorexia to actually become unable to tollerate food at all, and have to be tube fed for the rest of their lives.please dont let your IBS lead to an ED. the ED is far worse, and will do you far more long term damage.if you go all day and not eat, you will have more flare ups when you do eat, as you will be more likely to overload your stomach, and eventually it will take less and less to cause that overload, untill you find that eating anything at all causes symptoms. eventuall even drinking water will cause issues. its not a nice place to be, trust me.stick to plain foods that are gentle on the system, and if you still get diarhoea, take immodium.i know it is really hard but relaxation helps too. this year i was on holiday and ate loads of stuff that would normally trigger me, and i was ok! i only got bad when i started stressing coz my mum got sick and i was scared stiff i would get it too.hugs to all x


----------



## whitescarf

For me it's bulimia. Years of depriving myself of all the foods I like and yes, sometimes even starving myself, led me to start binging. And there is only one way to stop all that food digesting and causing D :/


----------



## DaraJade

I am totally in the same boat. My mom used to work at a group home for girls with eating disorders, so I know a few things about them. And, seriously, when I get sick, I don't eat (I CAN'T eat) and I am on all sorts of laxatives. I don't cook anymore, whats the point? It is getting hard on my family that I am so paranoid about food, but why risk it?


----------



## tiredofbeingill

Yeah exactly... my family and friends get annoyed with me for being so paranoid about everything I eat, and spending hours in the shop looking at the backs of packets trying to find out which one is least likely to make me ill, which is a bit pointless, because I don't even know what it is that is causing my symptoms! I've been on so many diets and every time I cut something out I don't want to introduce it again because I'm too scared of eating it. People think i'm just being stupid, but that's because they're lucky and can eat whatever the hell they want to. I'm not just being stupid, and it's not fun to live with, it's completely ruined my life.


----------



## Yosh

I was just diagnosed with IBS a few months ago. My symptoms started last year when I started law school but it wasn't diagnosed until after I finished my first year. During that time I pretty much just stopped eating because I constantly felt like I was about to throw up and it was painful. I always had a hard time gaining weight and I lost another 15 pounds after the symptoms started. After awhile though I did discover that clif bars, protein shakes, and milk help a lot (so long as you aren't lactose intolerant). I still can't eat on bad days though which isn't good since I'm 5'8'' and now 105 pounds. It's really frustrating when I go out somewhere to eat and people have to remark that I must have an eating disorder because I won't eat much because I can't have large meals, or I won't eat at all because the smell of food is enough to make me nauseous. I usually end up eating when I get back home instead. I just hate getting the stares and the remarks. I always just want to go up to those people and tell them off. Announcing to the whole restaurant that a person is anorexic is not helpful in any way. Despite whether or not the person is anorexic, I think it's really rude because they have no idea what that person is going through or the reason why that person is so thin. Now I'm afraid to exercise because of having to deal with those remarks. I know the doctor told me that i need to get exercise but I keep thinking that if I exercise, I'll lose even more weight. I can't really increase the amount I eat either. I never had a problem with my body up until now. I hate looking at my body because now I just see a stick in the mirror and I can't change anything about it. I almost have the opposite problem as people with anorexia now. Instead of trying not to eat, I try to eat more than I should with this condition. Then it just causes excess pain and I can barely eat anything the next day due to all the symptoms. I've realized this is very counter productive but I just get so frustrated that I can't gain anymore weight. (And for all those who were anorexic, I'm sorry that you had to go through all of that.)


----------



## ashrapnea

Heya, I am having similar issues so its nice to see that im not alone, i was diagnosed with IBS in october last year but have had symptoms for about a year before that. I have had anorexia since 2005 (date of diagnosis) but was ill earlier than that... i had pretty much recovered from the not eatingness until my ibs got so bad this x mas despite taking the anti D tablets cause they dont always work now i get dizzy when i eat so i stopped eating bar a few bits a day up to like 500 calories because thats small enough to handle if im well enough.... but went to the doctor today and he said well its one or the other... you eat and you get ill or you dont eat and you get ill.... i just wish we didnt have to choose! i also hate that i feel self concious for not eating wen we are out but if i do eat im ill so fast  umpf


----------



## Pepper H

Hi, just in case you needed someone saying something positive, it doesn't have to be this way, I LOVE food and yes most of the time trigger food puts me through hell, but I love food too freaking much to stop eating. I'm at a very healthy weight, and loving food that much helps me a lot because I also love cooking, and when I can't eat at all I feed it to my loved ones, it's a win-win situation. Sometimes, I'm so happy to eat something in particular and it lowers my stress level so much that I'm not as sick as I would have been if I had been scared of eating. There are foods that are just impossible for me to eat, for instance, pizza (when not homemade, the one I make is really fine) sends me to the loo before I even had time to take a third bite. But when I cook, I can make the food into something I can digest really well, and also, I only make stuff I love to eat. And I'm a LOT less sick and a lot less in pain than when I couldn't cook my own meals.

So maybe someday, it might get better for you? At least I really hope so.


----------



## olaureno

You never hear anybody talk about IBS and ED's but it makes so much sense. In college I think having an eating disorder was the only way I got through my senior year. It helped control the pain by limiting my food intake and gave me something to stress over that I could control besides my stomach issues and writing a thesis. I blame my GI problems for my eating disorder, but I've stopped telling doctors that I ever had such issues as they'll immediately write me off saying that I have IBS from starving myself. I understand that that happens for many people but no one seems to ever realize that the opposite is just as common.


----------



## Zen78

I haven't read all of the comments written here soo apologize if someone else has already mentioned this but I HIGHLY recommend the FODMAP diet. It took me years to figure out which certain foods were bothering me. Once I had, I started to feel better but not as good as I wanted to. After my dietician recommended the FODMAP diet I have seen such an improvement. It's been about a year since then and I am feeling better than I have ever felt. I 100% agree with you that having IBS causes us to be afraid of food and I feel your pain. I hope you can give the diet a try for a little while! Good luck!


----------



## nerdygal

I am the same way.  I stopped eating a whole lot. I lost weight, and oddly I feel healthier being thinner (my blood pressure and cholesterol both dropped) and yet I do not feel healthy when I am not eating breakfast AND lunch each day. I get cranky and grouchy at work when I am starving. But I know that empty stomach = no attack, and when I get home later on after work, I feel bad for my BF because he has to deal with grouchy me. As soon as I get food, I feel better, though, but it takes a while for it to make me feel good. And sometimes I am SO hungry that I over-eat and then I have a really awful attack because of it. Sometimes I try to eat reeally slow and I still have an attack. Totally blows.


----------



## MargeGreen

Thanks to Laurel for bringing something positive into this thread









I've had IBS-D for 11years now, since 16yo and had my fair share of ups and downs. However, I'm on the down again...

Firstly, I wasn't diagnosed until 19yo so until then I had BM after every single meal and just couldn't go on like that. Then the testing started when I went to college. I'm not lactose intolerant, but I know it makes it worse. All other tests were negative too, so I was left with diagnosis IBS, but nobody told me what to do. I just used lactose-free milk and that was it. When I moved and started Grad school it stayed pretty much the same with 3h loo sessions after a nice dinner at restaurants, but then I got really lethargic, so I went to see a dietician. Firstly, she told me to eat more (!), even though I was eating like a mad woman already, but I do exercise a lot. She also introduced me to the low FODMAP and probiotics and from then it was amazing. By avoiding lactose, fructose, alcohol, caffeine and fiber I had no symptoms for almost 3 years









...and now it's all back to the way it was before and making me really anxious to eat anything. I don't really think I have more stress than before, because I finished the PhD and have a secure job. I even got hypnotherapy against anxiety that I didn't even know I had and it was all fine until before christmas. I'm losing weight like crazy, because eating nothing for days leaves me with more energy than actually eating! This is so not like me! I love cooking and eating and cooking according to FODMAP was ok.

Even my safe foods don't work anymore. I'm cutting out wheat now and maybe whey (dairy protein), even though that has been safe for years and I do eat tons of yogurt and cheese to keep my protein levels high. But even rice is killing me right now. I'll reduce the portion size further and eat more frequently, but if it's not helping I might get stool testing. Maybe there is something else going on. Pathogens or inflammation. I've heard about people developing IBD from all the insults to the bowels...

Do you guys know if flare-ups ever end or if IBS gets progressively worse? It's hard enough to cut out all the foods I love (no mango in 4 years







) and if I see another courgette I'll throw up, so I don't think it comes as a surprise if people develop EDs just by developing anxiety to food. At the moment I don't have a solution and I'm seriously considering FMT.

Should I ask a doctor for antidepressants? I'll go back on mebeverine to stop the cramps, but I don't want to be taking it forever.


----------



## Kathleen M.

IBS does not typically develop into IBD. It does not have a set pattern. Sometimes it goes away, sometimes it stays the same. Some poeple may have worse IBS but it isn't a typically progressive disease, but something like a new GI infection (just the standard acute ones that people get over), surgery, changing hormones may trigger symptoms more than they are now.

Sometimes it is something other than food triggering the symptoms so it is easy to just keep removing foods that may not be the problem hoping eventually you will find the one and only food in all the world you can eat. Even the act of eating can set off IBS. Sometimes after a long fast the GI tract will be even more reactive than it was before the fast so it then seems that you have even more foods you can't eat (even though often at that time ANY food will set off the GI tract). Even totally healthy people on voluntary fasts often have GI distress when they first start eating again.

Is there a reason you don't/won't eat lean chicken or fish for protein. Yogurt still has lactose so some people do have issues with that.

And if the symptoms are a lot worse than they used to be it is worth getting checked as you could have picked something up or have something new going on.

While I sort of understand the "don't want to take medication forever" but as someone with other chronic conditions (asthma and high blood pressure) that can kill me if I don't take my medications forever I guess I don't see so much of a problem with taking something for as long as the disease lasts and if that is forever well I'd rather take medications and be well than avoid them at all costs and have a much lower quality of life (as well as sometimes have a much lower quantity of life as well).

Some people do find antidepressants helpful, but some can be hard to come off so you may need to wean off them carefully. I haven't had much problems coming off the tricyclic antidepressants and Desipramine of the tricyclics tends to have fewer side effects.


----------



## Zen78

Hello! I understand and relate to what you are saying. I've had so many ups and downs with trying to figure out the foods I can and can not handle. I've been on the Fodmap diet for quite a while now and although I don't feel perfect (mostly because my high anxiety causes issues) the diet has really improved my quality of life. I really recommend that you maybe give it a try. I hope this helps a bit. Take care.


----------

